# Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Doug Doern isn’t your everyday allroad owner. Sure, allroads benefit from a high percentage of enthusiast drivers, yet it’s a select few in that group that want to not only drive such a versatile yet high performance car, but also improve upon it to such a degree. It’s fewer still that can boast being an Audi certified expert technician.
* Full Story *


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*

Seen this beauty around the local area, nice to know a bit more about it.
She sure is nice.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*









so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport (bhb399mm)*

looked nice at waterwagens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## avantdoug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*

thanks george again, i just recieved an rs6 interior carbon fibre kit w/ black door pulls also, thanks shokan. and im waiting for delivery any day now for rns-e w/ bluetooth module. i will submit photos when all is installed. pg performance delivered rs4 carbon fibre engine covers 10 days ago. once they were on i knew the interior must match., more to follow w/ just today ordered complete rs4 oil cooler kit from pg also. its good to have friends w/ dealer direct parts in germany. thanks again.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport (avantdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avantdoug* »_ its good to have friends w/ dealer direct parts in germany. thanks again.









Must be,... wanna help me get some of this stuff for my AR?? 
BTW your AR is BEAUTIFUL.....this is how they should have come stock...esp the brakes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport (avantdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avantdoug* »_thanks george again, i just recieved an rs6 interior carbon fibre kit w/ black door pulls also, thanks shokan. and im waiting for delivery any day now for rns-e w/ bluetooth module. i will submit photos when all is installed. pg performance delivered rs4 carbon fibre engine covers 10 days ago. once they were on i knew the interior must match., more to follow w/ just today ordered complete rs4 oil cooler kit from pg also. its good to have friends w/ dealer direct parts in germany. thanks again.









Doug, you make me increasingly jealous by the sentence. How'd it go with that seat auction?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*

don't even tell me he's gettin a 3rd row seat....I hate him now...ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_don't even tell me he's gettin a 3rd row seat....I hate him now...ha ha

Haha, no. Although I'd passed him a lead on something even cooler, but he'd already known about it. I'll let him spill the beans if it's going to happen.


----------



## mike225tt (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*

well done!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dscottjr (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport (avantdoug)*

Does anyone know what size spacer Doug is running?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car - allroad Plus: Doug Doern's Tailored Transport ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Haha, no. Although I'd passed him a lead on something even cooler, but he'd already known about it. I'll let him spill the beans if it's going to happen.

what is it??.....please tell..
My rns-e will be here soon...I have been waiting over one month but it will be well worth the wait...


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

This car is sooo sick.... Once i find the right allroad................


----------

